# a question to who knows very well on outside cats



## Risami (Nov 18, 2007)

well sadly my sister didn't want her cat but sometimes i can't help worry about her cat, so my aunt decide to take him but i'm scared since he is outdoors there there are woods there but don't think there are big wild animals its pretty much middle of no where. 
there is also traintrack bridge but it is way up.
I wish i could keep the cat but i can't have as many cats in my apartment and i have 2.
I hate worrying over a cat that i have grown fond of cause i was also with that cat since the old house for a couple of years.
is it weird to be worried for someone else's pet


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

It's not weird at all - if you are fond of an animal, you worry about him or her even though you aren't the owner.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes it's natural to worry for a cat that you are fond of, and it's too bad that you can't take the cat. I'm a great believer in prayer, and God is All-Seeing, All-Knowing, even for His creatures.....seeing "a sparrow fall". So I would pray that the cat is protected and has a long, healthy and happy life.


----------



## Risami (Nov 18, 2007)

@catloverami ah thank you for your prayers it does sadden me i couldn't keep him and makes me upset my sister want to get rid of him thought she would still love him forever


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

To some people, pets just don't make that special jump in their hearts from "pet" to "fur baby" or "furry sibling" :{ I think I worry more about my cat's health and diet/nutrition than I do about my own! 

I know how frustrating it is to see an animal in a bad situation and you cannot really do anything about it. I am that way with my friends' cats. :{

Do you think there is any chance, if you talk to your landlord and tell them the situation, they might allow you to have 3 cats?


----------



## Risami (Nov 18, 2007)

no i can't cause we have 3 cats 1 belongs to my b/f no room for a 4th one but i have 2 and he has 1


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Does kitty have prior outside experience? I have nothing against outdoor or indoor/outdoor cats, but if he's always been indoor he won't know how to make it outdoors. May be explaining that will persuade your aunt to let him move into the house.


----------



## Risami (Nov 18, 2007)

yes but he always stayed around but because he doesn't know how to socialize with others he may not go to my aunt


----------

